# need some help



## BOXCAR (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm looking to maybe buy a couple of hybrid clubs. I've been toying with the Bobby Jones Hybrids by Ortiz. I really like the way they look. Does anyone have or know somebody that has them and what they think of them.

boxcar


----------

